# Steel Plates w/Glock 17



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well..Today I took my Glock 17 to the local club for a steel plates shooting. The steel plates are 8 in diameter placed at 15 yards.

The video speakes for itself..Get to love the way the Glock shoots.

http://s701.photobucket.com/albums/ww14/jimmysig/?action=view&current=g17-6of6-1.flv


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice! It looks like a lot of fun. :smt023


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice shooting. When I go to my range we have the same set up. As long as I don't yank the trigger my G-34 will knock em down the same way.


----------

